# Bought used p2022



## hoghead32 (Sep 20, 2013)

Came with 1 mag no box,has night sights marked 2013. I have learned that early ones only came with one mag but also came with extra grip. Gun has never been shot but how can I tell if they changed grip. Paid $350 plus tx..ran 100 rds. thru it ,not that consistent with accuracy...ordered p320c/9mm from buds ...picking it up this evening from Ffl both going to range tomorrow,hopefully it shoots better.


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

It's a polymer frame-grip. I don't see a replaceable palm-swell in any of SIG's literature or catalog. Not sure how the grips could be changed except for the entire piece?


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

I own a 2022 and a 2340. Both are as accurate as any Sig in their lineup. If yours is marked 2013 you more than likely have the medium grip which is what they all ship with. Additional grips are plentiful and can be found at most retailers(Top Gun supply, Midway, etc). One of the best polymer frame handguns ever made!


----------



## hoghead32 (Sep 20, 2013)

Thanks for the reply...had a chance to inspect the P320 tonight and took the cartridge out easily...cleaned barrel bore and re-assembled...dry fired it several times and it measured 7+ lbs. pull just like a Glock and I hate Glock triggers! I'm kinda leaning towards the sp2022 as far as trigger pull goes....I put those nickel sized stickers on my targets and if I can't hit them....one of us sucks ! Hopefully it's the gun. Edit; took grip off and it's the 00002 which is the small version,00003 is medium....


----------



## hoghead32 (Sep 20, 2013)

At the range today the sp2022 was shooting well and accuracy was dead on so am happy it came around or I just got use to the new pistol...anyway we both did better. Next up was the new p320c/9 it was similar as the sp2022's first outing kinda bouncing around the bullseye but I can tell when I get more rounds thru it it's gonna be a great pistol. I didn't think I would like the Glock like trigger on the p320 but it felt lighter than the trigger gauge registered back at the house and broke cleaner and crisper than the SP2022 hammer fired trigger,which has more stall or movement before it breaks...now can understand people's enthusiasm with the newest Sig offering P320


----------



## hoghead32 (Sep 20, 2013)

Trigger pull with sp2022 after 150 rounds in 2 range trips measures 4.4 to 4.7 lb./ trigger pull on p320 with one range visit 50 rounds measures 7.10 to 7.12 lb....second number is in ounces. Lyman digital gauge...


----------

